# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Instant jelly- yummy

## RAHEN

*Instant jelly*
1 packet* jelly* crystals of desired flavour 1/2 litre *vanilla icecream* 1 1/2 cups* cake chopped* into small cubes 1 bar *cadbury* chocolate (plain) 1 tbsp *curd*/yogurt 4-5 drop *lemon juice* few glace *cherries* to decorate 1 tsp *sugar*

Boil 1 cup water, add jelly crystals and stir. Take off flame. Add 1 tsp sugar and stir. Add hot jelly to softened icecream. Beat in a bowl over tray of icecubes. Stir till thick like thick shake. Add curds and lemon juice and stir again.Pour into a transparent bowl. Fold in the cake cubes carefully. Set in fridge, when almost set grate chocolate and sprinkle on top. Decorate with cherries.

----------


## glimmering_candle

sis yeh acchi hai!
main try karoon gi is ko! easy and quick!
thanks for sharin' :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

wow! kafi different hai :s 

Insha-Allah hosaka tou zaroor try karoongi kisi aftar pe. Thanks Siso  :Smile:

----------


## ahssas

*hmmmmmm bohut achi recip hai ... i also want to try it ... nice sharing ...*

----------


## RAHEN

yeah.i also hve to try yet...i liked it.

----------

